# Pensioneer Trustees



## Kemper (25 Feb 2004)

Is there a listing available of the registered Pensioneer Trustees in Ireland. 

Also, can a Pensioneer Trustee based in the UK act as a Pensioneer Trustee here.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (25 Feb 2004)

The Pensions Board might be able to help with this:

www.pensionsboard.ie


----------



## jackthelad (26 Feb 2004)

*trustees*

The revenue will fax you a list, ph:01 6318920


----------



## selfinvest (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: trustees*

Yes, the Revenue do provide an extensive list of Pensioneer Trustees Approved by Retirement Benefits District. But where can you get a comparison of charges for these Pensioneer Trustees for a Small Self Administered Pension Scheme?


----------



## Chord of Souls (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: trustees*

I have the list and there are 61 pensioneer trustees on it.  

Not all would be offering services to the public, as a small few would be providing their services to just one pension scheme (e.g. Cadbury Ireland Limited are pensioneer trustees, but I doubt if they would act as such for anyone else.  But I guess there'd be no harm in asking them, on the grounds that if they refuse, they might send you some nice chocolate by way of compensation.)

To the best of my knowledge, there is no list compiled of charges of each of them, so it looks like your only option is to obtain the list for yourself and do the shopping around.  

If you do, please post the results back here as it would be a useful exercise for others.


----------



## selfinvest (26 Nov 2004)

*Pension Trustees*

Yes, I intend to do some research, but if anybody out has been down this road and  can offer advise please do so. The real issue for individuals  who decide to make all 
the decisions and take the corresponding risks in borrowing and buying property  under Section 16 of the Finance Act 2004 is  the value added the Trustee bring to the table. What do they charge and what exactly do you get for these fees?


----------

